
Obama’s secret struggle to punish Russia for Putin’s election assault - nikcub
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2017/world/national-security/obama-putin-election-hacking/
======
antiviral
We have not yet figured out the tools to fight this new war. Using the old
model of war will not work when your enemy uses no bullets and doesn't kill
anyone, at least not directly.

